# Stylin'



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Here are the new members of the family. I've spent so much time dressing them that we have yet to read them!









Oberon Red Sky Dragon with Decalgirl War II









Oberon Black Sky Dragon with Decalgirl Zen Revisited


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

and I recognize that dragon screensaver!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> and I recognize that dragon screensaver!


Gee...I wonder were I got that. 

Thanks!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

They both look great!! I am so jealous!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Angela...we like them.  I've played with them most of the day but not read a word.  I think I'm finally going to read a bit now.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Those are both beautiful! I love the coordination between the skins and the covers. Nice job!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely stylin'.  Beautiful, thanks for sharing!

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Betsy.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Beautiful!  What's funny is that you picked my favorite cover and skin, in that second picture.  Someday I'll spring for some nice accessories and both of those are at the top of my list (so far).  So your K may have a twin in the future! lol


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

MINImum said:


> Beautiful! What's funny is that you picked my favorite cover and skin, in that second picture. Someday I'll spring for some nice accessories and both of those are at the top of my list (so far). So your K may have a twin in the future! lol


I've always planned on a red sky Dragon Oberon to go with my K2 upgrade. I had the Zen Revisited on my K1 with a red M-Edge. My husband never looked at the Oberons or the skins until I was ready to place the orders. I thought it was funny that he wanted the same Oberon cover and my old skin for his new K2. One of us had to go black. Not being able to tell them apart was our big complaint with the K1 stock cover and I wasn't about to go through that again. I'm really happy with how they both turned out and he is too.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Great looking Kombos! I have the red sky dragon for my KK, just love how it looks.


----------

